# After 3 Years....



## Chris77

I am happy and proud to announce that I am finally PREGNANT!!!!!!!

I can't believe it! I'm at work SHAKING! I honestly thought it would never ever happen. 7 failed IUI's, 1 IVF that was cancelled because of a poor response....I thought it would never ever happen. I really and truly didn't!!

8th IUI was a success!

But please no mention of this on Facebook!


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Congratulations :happydance: Best feeling in the world :baby:


----------



## topazicatzbet

congratulations. :dust::dust: stick nice and good little bean(s)


----------



## Snowball

Awwwwww, I'm so so so so happy for you hun! Congratulations!!! :happydance:


----------



## Vickie

:wohoo: Huge congratulations Chris!! :yipee: :cry:


----------



## zanDark

omg I'm so happy for you!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: congrats! I wish you a very happy and very healthy pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## pink_bow

Aww I am so so happy for you, massive congratulations xx


----------



## AC81

Massive congratulations xxx


----------



## PheeBee

Massive congratulations to you both! X


----------



## pinklizzy

Huge huge congratulations!!! :happydance:


----------



## Kel127

:happydance: Congrats!!! So happy for you!


----------



## buttonnose82

yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy so excited! congrats hunny!!!!


----------



## FEDup1981

Oh wow!!! The best news ive heard on here in a long time! So so so happy for you, its truely deserved. Many congrats Chris!! xxx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

OMG thats amazing congrats chick

xxxxxxxx


----------



## jonnanne3

I am so happy for you two!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Frankie

Well done hun x


----------



## Missy86

Omg congrats


----------



## maybethisit

Chris77 said:


> I am happy and proud to announce that I am finally PREGNANT!!!!!!!
> 
> I can't believe it! I'm at work SHAKING! I honestly thought it would never ever happen. 7 failed IUI's, 1 IVF that was cancelled because of a poor response....I thought it would never ever happen. I really and truly didn't!!
> 
> 8th IUI was a success!

Oh my goodness CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! how fantastic :) :) :) wishing you an easy and relaxing 9 months!!! xx


----------



## star31

wow, brilliant news!!


----------



## zowiey

Woo Hoo!!! I am so pleased chris!! Congratulations again!!

xxxxx


----------



## hellohefalump

wow massive congratulations, after such a long wait, you must be a very strong woman. Congrats again


----------



## honey08

a very special :bfp: to see , massive congrats, H&H to , so so plsed to see this new :dance: x


----------



## Round2

So happy to see your BFP. I've been following your story, you soooo deserve this! H&H 9 months to you.


----------



## Pinkgirl

So happy for you hun...congratulations xx


----------



## Floralaura

I am SO SO happy for you! xx


----------



## babesx3

:yipee: :yipee:
I'm soooooo happy for u!!! congratulations!!!!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Awww thats great! Congratulations :) x


----------



## peacebaby

congratulations! What a lovely ending to your story, a bright new beginning :flower:

wishing you a H&H 9 months!


----------



## Tegans Mama

Oh my god Chris, I don't even know you well and this thread bought tears to my eyes. I am so very happy for you hun. :hugs: :hugs: xxxxxxx


----------



## v2007

It couldn't happen to a more fabulous person. 

So happy for you. 

V xxx


----------



## DolceBella

It makes me soooo happy to see a BFP thread from you Chris!! It truly makes me teary-eyed! You're one of the first friends I made on here, over 3 years ago, and we all know how much you deserve this...

Massive congratulations!!! And all the best wishes for 2 sticky little beans for a H&H 9 months! (C'mon, you know there's 2!) :flower:


----------



## booflebump

:wohoo: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :dance: :happydance: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :dance: :flasher: :wohoo: :dance: :happydance: 

I am so, so, so, so, so happy for you my lovely 

xxx


----------



## Dimbo

:yipee::happydance: Congratulations! You are going to have a baby! 

Or two! :D 

xxx


----------



## 24/7

Heard in boofs journal and wanted to come and say the hugest of congratulations. xx


----------



## mummy3

Big big congrats!!:happydance:


----------



## Eala

I am so, so happy for you and Mr Chris :hugs: :hugs: Wishing you an wonderful, healthy and happy pregnancy. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Mynx

Congratulations hunny, best news I've heard in a long time! :hugs:


----------



## tiggercats

Congratulations :dust:


----------



## pinklightbulb

Congratulations!!! :)


----------



## NickyT75

this is the BEST news ive had since getting my own :bfp: over 2yrs ago!!!

soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo happy for you Chris!!! :wohoo: xxx


----------



## DJ987

Wow, massive congratulations!! :happydance: wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy xx


----------



## lisap2008

Congratulations!.:happydance:


----------



## Tiff

Still here, almost in tears because of how happy I am for you and Pete! :cry:

Love you both, SO SO SO excited for you guys!!!!


----------



## mom2pne

:yipee: Congrats! I am so happy for you! :happydance:


----------



## lauzie84

Huge congratulations xxxx


----------



## PocoHR

I've followed your story and I am really over the moon for you!! HUGE congrats, what a fantastic blessing!! Happiest and healthiest 9 months!!!


----------



## jen1604

Oh wow!!!!

Congratulations :D


----------



## glitterbug

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Well done babe. I knew you were meant to be a mummy x


----------



## Kimboowee

Yaaaaayyy!
Massive congrats!


----------



## LoopyLyd

Many happy congratulations to you!


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Oh WOW, I am absolutely over the moon for you!

CONGRATULATIONSSSSSSSS! :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## BlaireUK

Aww, I don't know you but congratulations! You're news just put a massive smile on my face. You must be over the moon after such a long journey. Wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months.


----------



## Coleey

Massive congratulations sweetheart!! xx


----------



## netty

:happydance:

Congrats


----------



## kmbabycrazy

So many congratulations. So happy for you. Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months and the best of luck for the future. Love reading these announcements they make waiting a little bit easier xx


----------



## princess_bump

Just saw you first tri post and had to rush over here and say huge congratulations :D :wohoo: so very happy to you :D xxx


----------



## StarrySkies

Congratulations :flower:
x


----------



## 3 girlies

omg im so happy for you :yipee:


----------



## TwilightAgain

Huge congratulations!

Just seen your ticker in a thread and thought "woah when did that happen?" and I went off to stalk :blush:

Wishing you a healthy and happy 9 months! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Pippin

Huge congratulations and so glad it's finally happened for you. Happy and healthy 9 months. x


----------



## FlowerFairy

Congratulaions!!! This is the best news ever!!:happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Oh WOW!!!! :dance: This has made my day... no, my week! Just the best news ever!

Congratulations honey!

xxx


----------



## Andypanda6570

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I am soooooooooooooooooooooOOOOOOOooooooo happy for you!!!!~
How exciting, you must be thrilled!!! WOW, fantastic news.
I wish you all the best for a H&H 9 months...:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:
XOXOXOXOO :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Baby2012

I have read nothing but AWESOME news today on BnB! Huge congrats Chris, such lovely news! Have a happy and healthy pregnancy! :wohoo: you're pregnant xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AutumnSky

Huge congratulations!! xx


----------



## helen0381

Omg I am absolutely over the moon for you!!! I remember you from when I was ttc1! So pleased for you and your hubby. 

Xxxxx


----------



## helen0381

Btw you sooooo deserve this!!!

Xxxx


----------



## gk1701

That's wonderful news!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## impatient1

Congratulations!


----------



## Kerri B

Really happy for you! :) Congrats!


----------



## LadyGecko

congrats!! after such a long wait you will be a great mummy!


----------



## Wallie

Oh my giddy aunt! Blinkin' ell Chris! This is massive news. Going over to your journal now. Congratulations!

btw I'm NEVER EVER in bfp announcements, I just saw the title and thought, hey some good news for someone trying so long and it was YOU! I'm so pleased.

Happy remaining 8 months. WOW! is all I can say!


----------



## Dizzy321

congratulations!! x


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Massive congratulations xx


----------



## Justme

So happy for you hun.Huge congratulations :hugs: x x


----------



## Lyrah

Oh hun this is absolutely fantastic news! It was actually just this morning I suddenly thought of you and wondered how you were getting on, too! Congratulations sweetie!!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## GuardianAngel

Congrats!! :baby:


----------



## teal

Massive Congratulations! I'm so happy for you xxx


----------



## Squidge

So pleased for you :hugs: congratulations!!


----------



## jogami

That's wonderful! Congratulations and a very wonderful, happy and exciting 9 months until you meet the true love of your life! I love hearing stories like this it's so inspiring!!! xxx


----------



## MegnJoe

great! congratulations!! I am so happy for you!!


----------



## RedRose19

congrats!! so happy for you!


----------



## Quackquack99

congrats hun :)


----------



## special_kala

Congratulastion!!!


----------



## Jemma_x

Massive congratulations x


----------



## DonnaBallona

massive congratulations!!! -happy and healthy 9 months to you! :cloud9:


----------



## Bluetomato

Congratulations, wonderful news! :happydance: x


----------



## amie-leigh

congrats hun that is fantastic news :)


----------



## Linzi

OMG hun SO SO happy for you :hugs: best news xxx


----------



## sun

Fantastic news! So happy for you and OH :hugs:


----------



## tiger

CONGRATULATIONS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:happydance:


----------



## dizzy65

congrats


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Oh my goodness congratulations!!!!!! Wishing you a very healthy & happy pregnancy! :D


----------



## dani_tinks

Yay!! Congratulations honey!! xx


----------



## smokey

Congratulations, hope you have a healthy and happy 9 months :)


----------



## ellismum

Congratulations xxx


----------



## Jkelmum

Congratulations xxx


----------



## Baby France

Sooooo happy for you! Congratulations....happy and healthy 9 months!!


----------



## helen1234

:happydance: :) :) :) :hugs:


----------



## LoraLoo

Fantastic! Congratulations! :happydance::flower: xx


----------



## xkirstyx

awwww sooooooo happy for you hunny! massive congrats xxx


----------



## Poshie

:happydance: :hugs: :D :baby:


----------



## jenniferttc1

Congrats!!!! So pleased for you :)


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

*Aww that's wonderful, congrats! Wishing you the best *


----------



## Chris77

Thank you so much ladies! :hugs:


----------



## Bittersweet

See this is what happens when I disappear congrats sweetheart!:)


----------



## babynewbie

Huge massive Congratulations!! :happydance: Hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## Sommerfugl

Congratulations! :D


----------



## swalumni

How exciting! Congrats!


----------



## Logan's Mum

:yipee: Thats awesome news! :hugs:


----------



## staceyg

:happydance: congrats!!!


----------



## goldie66

Congratulations, what fantastic news... :happydance:




https://lt3f.lilypie.com/kLHGp1.png


----------



## JadeEmChar

A huge congrats!!!


----------



## hakunamatata

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/congrats.gif


----------



## Sovereign

huge congrats hun x


----------



## Raggydoll

Massive congratulations to you both. xx


----------



## calm

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Xxxx


----------



## Gwizz

Huge Congrats !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mervs Mum

OMG how did I miss this!!! :happydance: CONGRATULATIONS!!! and a VERY happy and healthy pregnancy x


----------



## sbl

Congrats H&H 9 months!!

xx


----------



## Ella

Late to the thread but I'm so so pleased for you Chris :hugs:
xx


----------



## T'elle

congratulations hun im SO pleased for u!! xxxx


----------



## golcarlilly

OMFG I have just logged on to BNB for the first time in a very long time and thought I would catch up with everyone and I am soooooooooo happy for you hun! I haven't had chance to read through all your threads how far on are you? MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS!!! :hug:


----------



## storm4mozza

congratulations :happydance: x


----------



## Webbykinskt

I bet you're still on :cloud9: :D Passing on some hugs :) x


----------



## overcomer79

YAY!!! Congrats!! I was a LT-TTC graduate with my first! I am always encouraged when people finally have their dreams come true!! Enjoy your pregnancy and all the new wonders <3


----------



## Tanzibar83

Hi Chris77 - many congratulations on your pregnancy, I can't imagine how you coped throughout those 3 years, I thought 14 months was too long for me as it was. Hope you're all doing well :D


----------



## J_in_Dubai

Hello Chris! I was just popping by to see what's new on BnB since I haven't been around much over the last few months and I saw your ticker! Huge, huge, congratulations to you!! What wonderful news! :happydance: 

I hope you have an easy pregnancy and I wish you a lifetime of happiness with your little one.


----------



## wannabemummyb

Congrates x


----------



## Glowbug

Congrats to you!!!!!!!


----------

